# Cold again



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Started out with almost the entire month of April cold and dry beginning of may we got some much-needed rain and warm weather but now it's cold again corn and new Alfalfa are struggling but chugging along


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cold here too Endrow
45 degrees and windy 
Rain last night and rain coming Monday and Tuesday
Rained so much my houses rainwater retention system overflowed
Fields underwater
People with cattle & easy keepers still calling for hay


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

My Dad always used to say" cold wet May packs a barn full of hay"


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Its snowing outside my window right now. There's 2-3" near my house.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Weeell mebbe not that cold.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I gave up tonight and embraced my Minnesota/Norwegian heritage; having lefse tonight. If you can't beat em, join em.

On the bright side, I missed the predicted frost Sunday.

73, Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

glasswrongsize said:


> I gave up tonight and embraced my Minnesota/Norwegian heritage; having lefse tonight. If you can't beat em, join em.
> 
> On the bright side, I missed the predicted frost Sunday.
> 
> 73, Mark


What no Lutefisk?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> What no Lutefisk?


Oofta!!!

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

glasswrongsize said:


> I gave up tonight and embraced my Minnesota/Norwegian heritage; having lefse tonight. If you can't beat em, join em.
> 
> On the bright side, I missed the predicted frost Sunday.
> 73, Mark


Really? You have the grooved rolling pin? My grandmother had one. I don't have the baking tools to make lefse.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Really? You have the grooved rolling pin? My grandmother had one. I don't have the baking tools to make lefse.


No grooved rolling pin, just the one I chucked across the driveway (that is where my fit-throwing-temper and a sticky pie-crust intersected  )...it's got a few nicks and gouges, but no grooves- well not in a pattern.

I had not had lefse since I was a wee little tadpole when mom made it for me. Grandma had a lefse pan for frying, but alas...

I tried tonight because it turned into a dreary evening and honey was working late. I used a regular old rollin pin, and fried on a very-lightly greased cast iron griddle. Didn't turn out too bad, if I do have to say so myself. Honey had never even heard of lefse, so she wasn't too hard to impress. 

Give it a try with what you have; adapt and overcome.

73, Mark


----------

